# Fried my MP3 player?



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I think I fried my MP3 player... I tried to make a battery for it. It runs on a AAA battery, but I took a AA battery and put some aluminum foil on it. Trouble is, I connected the ends - before putting it in the player... Oops. The aluminum foil got hot, and it was connected to the player plugs... So, in the event I just fried it, is there any way I can fix it? The screen still works, that's about it, and the computer won't register it when I plug it in.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not at all clear on exactly what you did with the AA battery and tin foil, but if it damaged the MP3 player, it's toast (so to speak).


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Were you making an external battery? I can imagine a AA battery fitting in a AAA battery slot.

I've jury rigged external batteries before. I'd use a small block of wood with a wire with bare wire stapled on the end and secured. The negative wire can be carefully wrapped around the negative 'spring' contact in players. If it's a button contact, the negative wire can be stapled/secured on the other end of the stick. Once this is all secured and pressed in the player, and the battery cover secured (might have to drill a hole for the wires to come through if it won't close properly). Once all of this done, connect it to a battery (battery holders make it easy).

Don't secure it properly, or get your + and - crossed, and you'll see a puff of smoke... sure sign of toast. BTDT!

Please expound on what the foil was for?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I was using the foil for wire. That is what I did, I realize now. I crossed the + and - together and stuffed the foil in the battery slot... dumb dumb dumb. Maybe next time I'll learn some basic wiring.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

For small projects with low power drains, I use snippets of telephone wire. Always have some of it around... strip the outer case, and use one of the four wires inside.


----------



## rcornish (Apr 4, 2005)

The majic that makes all the electronics work is that little puff of smoke. Let that out and the device stops working... sorry.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

eh not "fried" the boy that was mowing listening to his MP3 player when he was stuck by lightning.. now thats fried burnt the insulation off the head phones and made burn lines on his ears rand down the wires and re entered him where the mp3 player as hanging bringing a burn to a very sensitive area

you just broke it  if you crossed the battery connects + to - may of destroyed the battery .. if you connect the battery backways OR over powered the mp3 player you broke the player


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Coby-Video-Pl...4C06/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1298862159&sr=8-3
I bought this one. Works great, and it's dirt cheap. It can store pictures (super low quality), movies (ditto), and text documents, which is way more than my other $36 2 gigabyte player.


----------

